# Sony reveals details about its next home console



## RedoLane (Apr 16, 2019)

I now believe without a single doubt that the PS5 is going to be released in 2020.
If they share information about it right now, this could only mean that the development kit has been released to other companies and developers, and they might show tech demos and graphic demonstrations near the end of 2019.


----------



## Reploid (Apr 16, 2019)

Maybe they'll provide real games this time, not misapprehensions like ughcharted


----------



## ombus (Apr 16, 2019)

If a release in 2020 is happening then the chances to see/hear something at e3 increases.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 16, 2019)

Neat. Sounds nice, but I'll wait until the official announcement before really deciding how I feel.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 16, 2019)

Still can't get backwards compatibility for ps3-ps2-ps1? 

I hope it can least play audio cd and install music to the system. 

All that sounds nice and all but still, if the games aren't fun, then it's worthless by itself, not to mention censorship still going to impact games under a certain degree.


----------



## Wrathcaster (Apr 16, 2019)

An ssd and backwards compatibility.  *Rubs hands*


----------



## duwen (Apr 16, 2019)

Sounds very promising so far, but I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for backwards compatability for disks from all of Sony's previous home consoles (...and an unrealistic wishlist hope for it to also include a UMD drive and Vita cart slot).


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 16, 2019)

duwen said:


> Sounds very promising so far, but I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for backwards compatability for disks from all of Sony's previous home consoles (...and an unrealistic wishlist hope for it to also include a UMD drive and Vita cart slot).


Having support for HD vita/psp games sounds like a good idea. If only Nintendo made a HD 3DS/NDS system or accessory to continue their "Gameboy player" trend.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 16, 2019)

holy shit playstation is going ryzen! gonna be epic


Prans said:


> Moreover, the next generation of PlayStation-branded console will still support physical media instead of being a download-only device.





Prans said:


> and will also be backward-compatible with PS4 games.


they made the right choice


----------



## kumikochan (Apr 16, 2019)

Well this news might make me buy a ps5. Def more interested after hearing this


----------



## tech3475 (Apr 16, 2019)

Hopefully Sony don't find some way to balls it up as this does make me hopeful.



> Of note, the PlayStation 5 will also come with a solid state drive (SSD) which will drastically improve in-game load times.



I find that hard to believe, at least on retail units unless they are going for a premium price or it's going to be relatively small.

Maybe an SSHDD or some other kind of smaller cache drive included.



> Moreover, the next generation of PlayStation-branded console will still support physical media instead of being a download-only device.



Thank ****, I hope they add UHD support though.


----------



## Owenge (Apr 16, 2019)

duwen said:


> Sounds very promising so far, but I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for backwards compatability for disks from all of Sony's previous home consoles (...and an unrealistic wishlist hope for it to also include a UMD drive and Vita cart slot).


They are too focused on running the “newer and better” games... 

Also can we get the XMB menu back.... that was such a good home menu. It could probably use a revamp but still


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 16, 2019)

ombus said:


> If a release in 2020 is happening then the chances to see/hear something at e3 increases.


Sony are not attending E3 this year but doesn't mean they won't announce something at a similar time.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 16, 2019)

tech3475 said:


> I find that hard to believe, at least on retail units unless they are going for a premium price or it's going to be relatively small.


SSDs have gotten significantly cheaper the last couple years, even a 1TB SATA SSD can be had for anywhere from $100-$150 for consumers nowadays vs the hundreds it would've cost during the PS4's release. It's not that far fetched that Sony could secure high capacity SSDs for cheap in 2019.


----------



## Something whatever (Apr 16, 2019)

I like what i read here, especially the fact that it wont be a download console only, plus the ps4 compatibility ofc.


----------



## fadx (Apr 16, 2019)

"8K compatible device" hahaha fuck off, definately not intending to mislead people into thinking it's gonna run games at 8K.


----------



## RPG_FAN128 (Apr 16, 2019)

Geez, NOW this one is going to be BWC with PS4 games?  I should have held off just a bit longer and bought the PS5 instead.


----------



## pedro702 (Apr 16, 2019)

physical media will live for another decade at least thank god, and backwards compatibility needs to be  native not like xbox where your disc is basically a drm key and then you need to download the entire game, so no internet no backward compatibility on xbox, i want native backwards compat, and it would be amazing if sony released a premium version which would run all discs backwards compat ps1,ps2,ps3,ps4, i would pay an extra 100$ just for this.


----------



## warmo161 (Apr 16, 2019)

tech3475 said:


> Hopefully Sony don't find some way to balls it up as this does make me hopeful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I dont think sony will use a SSHDD hybrid drive, there are reports about reliability, my guess is a M.2 sized SSD and a usual HDD, and even going to a stretch, games be designed with critical data on one drive and everything else on the HDD, but then companies may exploit that feature...  (Black ops 4 is a nighmare with HDD usage)


----------



## Vorde (Apr 16, 2019)

warmo161 said:


> I dont think sony will use a SSHDD hybrid drive, there are reports about reliability, my guess is a M.2 sized SSD and a usual HDD, and even going to a stretch, games be designed with critical data on one drive and everything else on the HDD, but then companies may exploit that feature...  (Black ops 4 is a nighmare with HDD usage)


It would be nice if they embedded an NVMe drive with the console. With those load times they are quoting, it sounds like it. 
PS5 sounds like it's going to be a decent console based on this, but hopefully this time it will have more exclusives that make me want the console. I bought a PS4 to play FF15 and that came out on PC, and the only other thing I can think of is Horizon Zero Dawn and probably some shooter games I could care less about =\


----------



## tech3475 (Apr 16, 2019)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> SSDs have gotten significantly cheaper the last couple years, even a 1TB SATA SSD can be had for anywhere from $100-$150 for consumers nowadays vs the hundreds it would've cost during the PS4's release. It's not that far fetched that Sony could secure high capacity SSDs for cheap in 2019.



For 1TB though it's still 2-3 times price for an equivalent HDD. 500GB may be an option as that is around that price but it's not an ideal size. 

I find it hard to believe they'll be that cheap, unless they're 'faulty' in some way (e.g. 'bad' for too many writes (compared to usual) but good for reading).



warmo161 said:


> I dont think sony will use a SSHDD hybrid drive, there are reports about reliability, my guess is a M.2 sized SSD and a usual HDD, and even going to a stretch, games be designed with critical data on one drive and everything else on the HDD, but then companies may exploit that feature...  (Black ops 4 is a nighmare with HDD usage)



The latter I suspect will happen in that configuration, basically treating the SSD as a cache drive and system drive similar to the Xbox/360. The downside to this will be initially slower loading time (HL2 and Halo 2 felt like they took forever from disc). 

The other advantage to this configuration is that it could also work with USB drives. 

Another possibility is similar to my laptop, where the user decides how to use the data between the SSD and HDD, although unlikely.


----------



## Teletron1 (Apr 16, 2019)

I read they said the unit would be priced at $499 and sold at a $100 loss suppose to be fully backwards compatible (chip is supposed to mimic older systems ps1-ps4) will also support 8k 120fps upscaling hdr vrr ray tracing 2tbhd (ssd) ds5 controller will have a built-in camera and a 2020 launch date, rumors also state this will be the last console produced by Sony .. sounds pretty nuts at 499 also pushing the 8k which according to both amd and nvidia will be the cap for resolution for the foreseeable future because its the maximum level the eye can see 

hopefully it also has the bells and whistles with network capabilities can't wait to see how the psvr2 will look


----------



## MiiJack (Apr 16, 2019)

inb4, the PS5 will probably have the same Launch price as the PS3.


----------



## Zense (Apr 16, 2019)

fadx said:


> "8K compatible device" hahaha fuck off, definately not intending to mislead people into thinking it's gonna run games at 8K.


Just like how PS3 and X360 were Full HD capable when most of the games ran at 720p or less.



RPG_FAN128 said:


> Geez, NOW this one is going to be BWC with PS4 games?  I should have held off just a bit longer and bought the PS5 instead.


For someone who has been on the fence on buying a PS4 pro, this is good news. The only deciding factor now is price. I can see them trying to pull a PS3 over again, even if BWC should make it cost slightly less (not that it did for PS3).

The only gripe I might have is that it probably will lack the screen sharing stuff the PS4 had with all its games with the PSVita, still if you wanted that then the PS4 would be a better choice.

Talking about the specs, I somewhat feel they are a bit underwhelming. Sure ray-tracing is the new thing everyone's talking about but to me it isn't much of a game changer. 4K gaming is nice and better audio is nice. I think if they wanna show that they have some new experience they can provide then maybe it will be connected to PSVR. Or maybe it truly is a PS Switch...


----------



## Exaltys (Apr 16, 2019)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> not to mention censorship still going to impact games under a certain degree



I hope to see things improve on this front but I doubt it. I only got a PS4 a while down the line. I think PS5 will be the same or not at all. Most games come out on PC too anyhow and even more Japanese devs are bringing titles to PC nowadays that probably would have been console exclusive years ago (ex. FF15, DQ11, Sekiro, DMC5, Monster Hunter World, etc.)


----------



## leon315 (Apr 16, 2019)

NO THANKS, i'm pc gamer now. PC mustard race is year ahead of any consoles on the markets.


----------



## smf (Apr 16, 2019)

RedoLane said:


> If they share information about it right now, this could only mean that the development kit has been released to other companies and developers,



That doesn't particularly tell you much, they could put dev kits out and then make a decision in a year that they should wait another six months for faster cpu & gpu chips to become available if the games aren't panning out as well as they hoped.

It's much easier to do now they are using commodity hardware.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 16, 2019)

Don't SSD's have a smaller/finite number of times it can be written and read compared to mechanical HDDs? Good luck with that.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 16, 2019)

Exaltys said:


> I hope to see things improve on this front but I doubt it. I only got a PS4 a while down the line. I think PS5 will be the same or not at all. Most games come out on PC too anyhow and even more Japanese devs are bringing titles to PC nowadays that probably would have been console exclusive years ago (ex. FF15, DQ11, Sekiro, DMC5, Monster Hunter World, etc.)


As much as I see pc as a asset for "Console gaming" it still has problems that I don't like honestly. DRM for starters, needing multiple sources of digital store clients to play "store exclusive" games like Destiny 2, Titanfall, or recent borderlands 3. (which isn't even on steam) The biggest one for me is the fact that some pc games require different hardware to play and huge file size of data to install, and then on top of that, if some kind of DRM causes problems that devs don't try to fix, or basically that most people report problems because of "This game was tested only on this system, get these specs, optimizations, etc." 

Plenty of times where people complained about some games not working on their system. I figure it's hard to make a game compatible for everyone's pc, or even troubleshoot problems with it. Consoles are a one and done deal. You buy them and more often than pc games, will have less problems that developers can fix because they don't need to accommodate for different system hardware. It's the same system everyone has, so it makes sense. Not to mention the retail games also means that you can trade or sell games unlike digital which can also die sometime in the future. (R.I.P Nintendo wii shop channel)


----------



## Techjunky90 (Apr 16, 2019)

Everyone talking about backwards compatibility. PS5 will be backwards compatible with PS4 games because a PS5 is just an upgraded PS4. PS5 should be able to emulate PS1 & PS2. PS5 will not be powerful enough to emulate PS3 which means really the only way to make it work would be for PS5 to have the PS3 chipset on board


----------



## Stwert (Apr 16, 2019)

8K with Ray Tracing? Really?

Considering how computationally difficult and expensive getting just 4K and Ray Tracing is right now, colour me skeptical. 

I’ve a feeling 8K checker-boarding is going to the order of the day. Unless of course the PS5 is going to be ridiculously expensive.

I’m adopting a cautious, wait and see approach with this. But hell, I’ll be happy if they manage true 4K @ 60fps with, or without, Ray Tracing.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 16, 2019)

tech3475 said:


> For 1TB though it's still 2-3 times price for an equivalent HDD. 500GB may be an option as that is around that price but it's not an ideal size.
> 
> I find it hard to believe they'll be that cheap, unless they're 'faulty' in some way (e.g. 'bad' for too many writes (compared to usual) but good for reading).


That's just consumer pricing. Sony's obviously not actually going to spend $100-$150 per SSD, they'll partner with some flash chip manufacturer and buy in bulk and get them for peanuts. Sure it'll still be more expensive than HDDs, but it's not going to be a major price concern for Sony.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 16, 2019)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> That's just consumer pricing. Sony's obviously not actually going to spend $100-$150 per SSD, they'll partner with some flash chip manufacturer and buy in bulk and get them for peanuts. Sure it'll still be more expensive than HDDs, but it's not going to be a major price concern for Sony.



Shouldn't they be more worried about the finite read/writes of SSD vs HDD? Especially considering games will write a lot?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 16, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Shouldn't they be more worried about the finite read/writes of SSD vs HDD? Especially considering games will write a lot?


Modern SSDs max write cycles are incredibly high, you'll never hit the maximum life of an SSD unless all you're doing is writing to it 24/7 for a couple years.

The average write cycle for a 1TB SSD is something like 800+TB, which will never be hit in a console's life span. And that's just the manufacturer's estimate, most will probably last well above that no problem.


----------



## Deleted_413010 (Apr 16, 2019)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Still can't get backwards compatibility for ps3-ps2-ps1?
> 
> I hope it can least play audio cd and install music to the system.
> 
> All that sounds nice and all but still, if the games aren't fun, then it's worthless by itself, not to mention censorship still going to impact games under a certain degree.



There's no confirmation on backwards compatibility for the PS5. However if it doesn't have compatibility with PS4 games and maybe even PS3 games then the PS5 will be a disaster just waiting to be killed off.


----------



## chrisrlink (Apr 16, 2019)

I can only imagine the security on the ps5


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 16, 2019)

TheTechWiz25 said:


> There's no confirmation on backwards compatibility for the PS5. However if it doesn't have compatibility with PS4 games and maybe even PS3 games then the PS5 will be a disaster just waiting to be killed off.





Prans said:


> Wait, that's all cool but Spider-Man is getting a re-release on the PS5?! Not quite. According to the interview, this next-gen PlayStation will be partly based on the PS4’s architecture, and will also be backward-compatible with PS4 games. Also compatible with the PS5 will be the current PSVR headset. Moreover, the next generation of PlayStation-branded console will still support physical media instead of being a download-only device.


It will, at the very least, be BC with PS4 games according to the interview.


----------



## huma_dawii (Apr 16, 2019)

Awesome,  good thing I didn't buy a PS4 this gen, I will buy PS5 and have all the PS4 games for cheap!


----------



## Techjunky90 (Apr 16, 2019)

TheTechWiz25 said:


> There's no confirmation on backwards compatibility for the PS5. However if it doesn't have compatibility with PS4 games and maybe even PS3 games then the PS5 will be a disaster just waiting to be killed off.


Ps5 has to have backwards compatibility with ps4 games, there is no way around it. Ps5 is basically just an upgraded ps4. Same architecture. There has been no technology advancement in storage medium since the ps4, which means ps5 will use bluray just like the ps4. Ps5 will not have the power to emulate ps3, which means the only way the ps5 will play ps3 games is if Sony puts the ps3 chipset on board, which I suspect is the real reason the ps5 will launch at a higher price than ps4.


----------



## warweeny (Apr 16, 2019)

RedoLane said:


> I now believe without a single doubt that the PS5 is going to be released in 2020.



Well DUH, def kits were around 2017/2018 already lol.
It has been known for literal years that the ps5 did not come 2019..

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



pedro702 said:


> physical media will live for another decade at least thank god, and backwards compatibility needs to be  native not like xbox where your disc is basically a drm key and then you need to download the entire game, so no internet no backward compatibility on xbox, i want native backwards compat, and it would be amazing if sony released a premium version which would run all discs backwards compat ps1,ps2,ps3,ps4, i would pay an extra 100$ just for this.




an extra 100 for technology that goes well over 400? dream on.


----------



## tech3475 (Apr 16, 2019)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> That's just consumer pricing. Sony's obviously not actually going to spend $100-$150 per SSD, they'll partner with some flash chip manufacturer and buy in bulk and get them for peanuts. Sure it'll still be more expensive than HDDs, but it's not going to be a major price concern for Sony.



Pricing will be a concern for Sony, especially when they're planning to take a hit on each consoles sale if one rumor is true.

Even with a special deal, I doubt it will be any less than 2-3 times the price of an equivalent HDD, unless there's some other factor e.g. binned chips (the original Xbox did this for RAM AFAIK). The latter is already done with flash storage for at least capacity and they'll likely expect more reads than writes.


----------



## Deleted_413010 (Apr 16, 2019)

Techjunky90 said:


> Ps5 has to have backwards compatibility with ps4 games, there is no way around it. Ps5 is basically just an upgraded ps4. Same architecture. There has been no technology advancement in storage medium since the ps4, which means ps5 will use bluray just like the ps4. Ps5 will not have the power to emulate ps3, which means the only way the ps5 will play ps3 games is if Sony puts the ps3 chipset on board, which I suspect is the real reason the ps5 will launch at a higher price than ps4.



Good to know


----------



## face235 (Apr 16, 2019)

Nice to see that PS4 BC will be a thing and if I ever decided to get one, all my PS4 purchases would carry over.

Now for the question on everyone's minds: What about PS3, PS2, and PS1?


----------



## pedro702 (Apr 16, 2019)

warweeny said:


> Well DUH, def kits were around 2017/2018 already lol.
> It has been known for literal years that the ps5 did not come 2019..
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...


premium versions do exist for everything


----------



## DANTENDO (Apr 16, 2019)

Nice one sony - PS5 will be the triple AAA developers choice of machine


----------



## TR_mahmutpek (Apr 16, 2019)

-Honey! 

-What?

-Where is my bootrom exploit?

-Whaaat?

-WHERE IS MY BOOTROM EXPLOIT!?


----------



## guisadop (Apr 16, 2019)

I know it's important for marketing but I couldn't care less if it's powerful or not as long as it's above a certain threshold. My favorite games this generation are games without cutting edge graphics so I learned not to give it much importance.


----------



## DANTENDO (Apr 16, 2019)

guisadop said:


> I know it's important for marketing but I couldn't care less if it's powerful or not as long as it's above a certain threshold. My favorite games this generation are games without cutting edge graphics so I learned not to give it much importance.


You should care end of the day you should want best of both worlds


----------



## nikeymikey (Apr 16, 2019)

duwen said:


> Sounds very promising so far, but I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for backwards compatibility for disks from all of Sony's previous home consoles (...and an unrealistic wishlist hope for it to also include a UMD drive and Vita cart slot).



They should also a MiniDisc slot, VHS, BetaMax and a cassette player to ensure backwards compatibility with every other Sony product that used physical media. And while they are at it the might as well add a SNES cartridge slot for compatibility with the original Playstation/SNES hybrid......


----------



## pedro702 (Apr 16, 2019)

nikeymikey said:


> They should also a MiniDisc slot, VHS, BetaMax and a cassette player to ensure backwards compatibility with every other Sony product that used physical media. And while they are at it the might as well add a SNES cartridge slot for compatibility with the original Playstation/SNES hybrid......


well while those would cost money they already have a disc drive so they could make it compatible with ps1,ps2,ps3,music cds and such without adding much to the cost.

i would love for umd disc compat too but i know it wont happen, maybe a retron console in like 10 years


----------



## NoNAND (Apr 16, 2019)

"how do hack ps5 pls"


----------



## DANTENDO (Apr 16, 2019)

NoNAND said:


> "how do hack ps5 pls"


Ring Sony customer service


----------



## Fugelmir (Apr 16, 2019)

It sounds great.  But it strikes me as bizarre that it'll have bc AND ps4/ps5 versions of the same game$


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 16, 2019)

I am still waiting for the PS4 to make me happy... oh well.

Wake me up when some games appear.


----------



## Adam512 (Apr 16, 2019)

Prans said:


> View attachment 163918​It's no surprise that the next generation of consoles is upon us. But when exactly, we can't say for sure. For Sony, its PlayStation 5 is not going to be retailed this year. Speaking to _Wired_, Sony's Mark Cerny, the lead system architect for the PS4, provided some juicy details regarding the company's much awaited console, but also noted that their "next-gen console won’t be landing in stores anytime in 2019".
> *SOURCE*



How about creating PS5 threads in this forum? Or do you want to leave it for 5 years?

Thank you for creating a new PS5 section, which will certainly be the best and greatest.


----------



## DANTENDO (Apr 16, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> I am still waiting for the PS4 to make me happy... oh well.
> 
> Wake me up when some games appear.


I can name over 50 but can't be arsed to type them all go start with dying light-or just admit it if Yr a sony hater


----------



## gamesquest1 (Apr 16, 2019)

i think the backwards compatibility is actually a significant feature as it means devs will have a harder time justifying just dumping a ton of last-gen ports like what happened with the XB1 and PS5, also happy to hear its going to still use physical media, not looking forwards to the time where you pay full price for games and immediately loose all resale value

all the rest is kinda meh, pretty much what most people would be expecting (once you accept that a lot of the details will be a sales pitch and 8K will probably be limited to media playback or a limited selection of games etc


----------



## Mama Looigi (Apr 16, 2019)

But can it run Crysis?


----------



## Deleted_413010 (Apr 16, 2019)

DANTENDO said:


> I can name over 50 but can't be arsed to type them all go start with dying light-or just admit it if Yr a sony hater



Who isn't a Sony Hater?


----------



## DANTENDO (Apr 16, 2019)

TheTechWiz25 said:


> Who isn't a Sony Hater?


Biggest selling video game brand since ps1 days so billions I'd say


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Apr 16, 2019)

An awful lot of crap being spewed in this topic. I'm not even going to read past the first few pages as I had already seen enough. Uncharted is no good. Blah blah blah. No good games. Blah blah blah. Censorship blah blah blah. No PS1, PS2, PS3 bc. Blah Blah Blah. PC master race. Blah blah blah.

If you don't like Sony consoles or their exclusive titles, move right along.


----------



## DANTENDO (Apr 16, 2019)

D34DL1N3R said:


> An awful lot of crap being spewed in this topic. I'm not even going to read past the first few pages as I had already seen enough. Uncharted is no good. Blah blah blah. No good games. Blah blah blah. Censorship blah blah blah. No PS1, PS2, PS3 bc. Blah Blah Blah. PC master race. Blah blah blah.
> 
> If you don't like Sony consoles or their exclusive titles, move right along.


Yep so many negative people out ther who can't appreciate what Sony has bought to the gaming industry


----------



## pedro702 (Apr 16, 2019)

DANTENDO said:


> Biggest selling video game brand since ps1 days so billions I'd say


technically the wii sold more than ps3/xbox360 so the wii did win that generation, and nintendo won all portable generations aswhell against psp and psvita, sony won with ps1,ps2 and ps4 only .


----------



## console (Apr 16, 2019)

That's great news for PS5!  

************

The next-gen PlayStation is partially based on PS4 architecture, which means that it is backwards compatible. Cerny also revealed that it is not an all-digital device, and will accept physical discs.

************

Yay!!!  It said PS5 will able to play PS4 physical discs and digital games. But I not fans of digital. I'm still old school gamer that I love physical discs more than digital.

I will going to buy PS5 when go on sale plus price cut around in year 2022 - 2026 on around Black Friday in November or Christmas in December.

PS5 still have custom Linux operating system. Not Windows operating system.  Linux is best ever for gaming to replace Windows in the future.

I'm glad to skip PS4 Pro and will get PS5 instead.


For PS5, I would have to buy 4K HDTV (with HDR support) for that.


----------



## Hyborix3 (Apr 16, 2019)

Whiny people that can’t get what they want. Instead, they’ll just complain about not liking their exclusives and their new ways of dealing with censorship. Move along and just play on PC. Not gonna acknowledge the Sony bootlickers either for not staying on topic either.

Anyways, the price is the biggest factor. Cerny stated a lot of positives with the obvious that should be in there(Backwards compatibility) 4K HDR 60fps on my actual TV and not my computer rig would be awesome for my friends and I to experience.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 16, 2019)

TR_mahmutpek said:


> -Honey!
> 
> -What?
> 
> ...


-Whhhhy do you need it?


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 16, 2019)

DANTENDO said:


> I can name over 50 but can't be arsed to type them all go start with dying light-or just admit it if Yr a sony hater


Every company has disappointed me this generation. Paid multiplayer, minimal single player, co-op but a distant memory, microtransactions and DLC the norm to often even get the game vaguely going on, boring/bland/safe design in what little remains, generally anti consumer...

Can't say I have done dying light myself but someone I usually line up fairly well with games for did not find it compelling. Which is pretty much how I would describe the PS4bone library in general, and have done for a while now https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-games-you-will-keep-for-your-ps4-and-xbox-one.499105/

As for hating Sony they are on my don't buy unless absolutely necessary list, and have been for some years now, but if they were the ones with games then I would probably find me a second hand machine somewhere.


----------



## SuperDan (Apr 16, 2019)

How Much ... Im Going to buy one anyways ... but how much will it cost?


----------



## DANTENDO (Apr 16, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> Every company has disappointed me this generation. Paid multiplayer, minimal single player, co-op but a distant memory, microtransactions and DLC the norm to often even get the game vaguely going on, boring/bland/safe design in what little remains, generally anti consumer...
> 
> Can't say I have done dying light myself but someone I usually line up fairly well with games for did not find it compelling. Which is pretty much how I would describe the PS4bone library in general, and have done for a while now https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-games-you-will-keep-for-your-ps4-and-xbox-one.499105/
> 
> As for hating Sony they are on my don't buy unless absolutely necessary list, and have been for some years now, but if they were the ones with games then I would probably find me a second hand machine somewhere.


You seem a very intelligent guy but I think you overthink to much about games - play the games for fun not looking for bugs patches paid dlc microtransactions etc - games hav never been better and thts a fact as I'm sure on everyone's Christmas list for 2020 wil be a ps5


----------



## GerbilSoft (Apr 16, 2019)

console said:


> That's great news for PS5!
> The next-gen PlayStation is partially based on PS4 architecture, which means that it is backwards compatible. Cerny also revealed that it is not an all-digital device, and will accept physical discs.


Can't wait to play those analog games I've been hearing so much about.



console said:


> PS5 still have custom Linux operating system.


No it doesn't.


----------



## codezer0 (Apr 16, 2019)

Wonder how many replacement ps5's one is expected to go through for that generation? 6? 10? 20?

All depends on how long their warranty is.


----------



## pedro702 (Apr 16, 2019)

codezer0 said:


> Wonder how many replacement ps5's one is expected to go through for that generation? 6? 10? 20?
> 
> All depends on how long their warranty is.


i never replaced any ps console i still have my fat ps2, my phat ps360gb(had to fix that one becuase it was getting warm and loud but for 30$ and its fixed until today) and ps4 500gb.


----------



## Plstic (Apr 16, 2019)

looks like ill be buying a ps5. glad i held out buying a pro.


----------



## codezer0 (Apr 16, 2019)

pedro702 said:


> i never replaced any ps console i still have my fat ps2, my phat ps360gb(had to fix that one becuase it was getting warm and loud but for 30$ and its fixed until today) and ps4 500gb.


I personally went through 4 ps1 consoles. All because disc read errors and the older ones especially damaging both the data and label side of the discs.
Wemt through first two ps2 consoles for the samw reason. Had enough and bought #3 as a premodchipped system. It too was having frequent disc read errors but the seller was willing to take it back for repair. And then it shattered on the last day of testing. Seller ate the cost to replace the consoleb transfer the chip, and re-cap the console. That is still the only thing I'd call "reliable" with a Sony badge ever since they entered the games business.
On my 6th ps3, as the first five were all full bc models that all died spectacularly. Oh, did i mention tbat they banned my last bc console and account jist months before my last bc model went tits up?
Went through about as many psp models, between 2000, 3000 and psp go models.

Little wonder i didn't give Sony any of my business for the ps4 generation.


----------



## pedro702 (Apr 16, 2019)

codezer0 said:


> I personally went through 4 ps1 consoles. All because disc read errors and the older ones especially damaging both the data and label side of the discs.
> Wemt through first two ps2 consoles for the samw reason. Had enough and bought #3 as a premodchipped system. It too was having frequent disc read errors but the seller was willing to take it back for repair. And then it shattered on the last day of testing. Seller ate the cost to replace the consoleb transfer the chip, and re-cap the console. That is still the only thing I'd call "reliable" with a Sony badge ever since they entered the games business.
> On my 6th ps3, as the first five were all full bc models that all died spectacularly. Oh, did i mention tbat they banned my last bc console and account jist months before my last bc model went tits up?
> Went through about as many psp models, between 2000, 3000 and psp go models.
> ...


not sure what to tell you my ps3 has hundred and hundreds of hours and i only use discs no digital games and never any any issue with my launch ps3 besides fixing that heating issue and such.


----------



## codezer0 (Apr 16, 2019)

pedro702 said:


> not sure what to tell you my ps3 has hundred and hundreds of hours and i only use discs no digital games and never any any issue with my launch ps3 besides fixing that heating issue and such.


You don't need to apologize to me or anything. But knowing how much money i wasted on replacing and trying to fic their consoles in futility, gives me a strong urge to punch ken and kaz's teeth in.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Apr 16, 2019)

For all the people still complaining about actual and future censorship on the ps4/ps5





Ya are all a bunch of pedos.


----------



## AdenTheThird (Apr 16, 2019)

Next up from Sony:
The Sony Witch, or S-Witch for short. It's a portable and home console! Because after twenty years of falling into Nintendo's shadow, we've finally decided to take the lead!


----------



## ChaosEternal (Apr 16, 2019)

DeslotlCL said:


> For all the people still complaining about actual and future censorship on the ps4/ps5
> 
> _-snip-_
> 
> Ya are all a bunch of pedos.


Ok? It's still censorship.


----------



## RivenMain (Apr 16, 2019)

My wishful thinking: Windows on ps5 so I can do emulation and run steam on it  I'd sell my computer if it could do that.

edit: or that it won't cost as much as the ps3 was.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Apr 16, 2019)

ChaosEternal said:


> Ok? It's still censorship.


And how does it affect the game or gameplay? Ah, sure, it doesnt have the underage looking girls nude tiddies while doing suggestive poses so you guys can jerk to it. Freaking disgusting.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 16, 2019)

DANTENDO said:


> but I think you overthink to much about games - play the games for fun not looking for bugs patches paid dlc microtransactions etc - games hav never been better and thts a fact as I'm sure on everyone's Christmas list for 2020 wil be a ps5


There is an aspect of I taught myself to look for bugs and thus I see them always, though it has been a while now (it has been over a decade since I released https://gbatemp.net/threads/gbatemp-rom-hacking-documentation-project-new-2016-edition-out.73394/ , and just as long since I was reviewing 360 games for the release threads).

I would say games have been better. I had an absolutely fantastic time last generation -- while most of the things up there were something of a problem for some things there was still enough to it all. I go back and play them, and the games from the generation before, today and still have a great time, finding myself wanting something more like it today.


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 16, 2019)

Let's get rid of blood and gore in games. I mean, how does it affect the game or gameplay? Do you enjoy seeing people die? Disgusting.

On topic - This is a weird way to announce it.  Maybe they have a lot more to announce when they actually show it off.


----------



## ChaosEternal (Apr 16, 2019)

DeslotlCL said:


> And how does it affect the game or gameplay? Ah, sure, it doesnt have the underage looking girls nude tiddies while doing suggestive poses so you guys can jerk to it. Freaking disgusting.


I suppose one could tone down the violence in the GoW games to T or even E levels and they'd be completely unchanged, huh. Go be the morality police somewhere else. Freaking disgusting.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Apr 16, 2019)

ChaosEternal said:


> I suppose one could tone down the violence in the GoW games to T or even E levels and they'd be completely unchanged, huh. Go be the morality police somewhere else. Freaking disgusting.


Virtual violence or underage tidies? Sure, both are bad, but one of the two really tells more about yourself, especially when you complain about a suggestive easthetic look for character of questionable look/age instead of a real gameplay mechanic. Though, sure, blood and stuff could be censored, but underage looking anime girls? Fucking hell dude...


----------



## guily6669 (Apr 16, 2019)

If the latest rumors from Navi are right, I seriously don't know what kind of GPU they will use on the PS5 to even give any kind of Ray-tracing...

Latest rumors is AMD Navi will be around GTX1080 performance for around 250$ and at this level of performance Ray-tracing as tested even with the GTX1080 is like a joke with a game at 1080p with even all settings to low looking like shit including Ray-tracing to low.

I think more powerful AMD GPU's will never be released before 2020 which certainly won't go on a 2020 console as they don't make the consoles in the range of millions in like a week and be on all countries on the next month, they make them quite some time before and test them all the way and give the devkits earlier to only then officially release the consoles worldwide which at the end is a process that takes I don't even know how much, but maybe a whole year?


----------



## ChaosEternal (Apr 16, 2019)

DeslotlCL said:


> Virtual violence or underage tidies? Sure, both are bad, but one of the two really tells more about yourself, especially when you complain about a estetic look instead of a real gameplay mechanic. Though, sure, blood and stufr could be censored, but underage looking anime girls? Hell dude...


Eh, you probably could make a GoW game with identical gameplay minus the gore. It wouldn't really be the same anymore though.


----------



## Xzi (Apr 16, 2019)

Backwards compatible with PS4 games is all I wanted to hear.  Hopefully we can also expect 60 FPS when running in 1080p.


----------



## guily6669 (Apr 16, 2019)

All I want for PS5 is being backward compatibility too and also I would like that they make the most powerful console too because if Xbox continues the same, I already have a Xbox on my PC and even better so I hope Sony does it better on the hardware again than M$ or I will be pissed since after X360 theres only 1 platform as a home console for me and it's Sony...

Xone was a bloody joke with its crap hardware (not talking about the X, that is a whole different beast) and the best is almost all crap exclusives are on PC and even on PC you can connect online and interact with ppl playing on Xbox like if you were on a Xbox and even have crossbuy games (I played Forza Horizon 3 for free since a friend bought it for his Xone and he shared it with my PC, but never liked Forza Horizons anyway, I always only liked the normal Forzas since the first).


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 16, 2019)

KingVamp said:


> Let's get rid of blood and gore in games. I mean, how does it affect the game or gameplay? Do you enjoy seeing people die? Disgusting.



I always found the idea that bloodless is supposedly less harmful and thus more desirable to be an odd thing. Indeed I would say it is precisely backwards -- give adults the option to turn blood off. They will hopefully have seen enough of the world to know what happens when someone gets hit with something.


----------



## DuoForce (Apr 16, 2019)

DIGITAL GAMING IS THE FUTURE!!!

*screams the fat man in the background*


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 16, 2019)

We already have guidelines/ratings. If we start censoring everything base on simply not liking it, there would be no end to it.

Hopefully they will turn the PS4 Pro into a PS5 lite, so that people will feel less jaded and also for the price. I can surely see the PS5 being $499.


----------



## anhminh (Apr 17, 2019)

DeslotlCL said:


> And how does it affect the game or gameplay? Ah, sure, it doesnt have the underage looking girls nude tiddies while doing suggestive poses so you guys can jerk to it. Freaking disgusting.


I want them to go all the way with the censor and made sure all the violent are keep out of the console as well. The school violent and shooting is at alarming high rate and it mostly because violent media from big company like Sony that support it. Every of they fucking game have gun and people casually being killed which is more worrying than a nude titties girl in my opinion and yet they do nothing about it, fucking hypocrisy.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Apr 17, 2019)

anhminh said:


> I want them to go all the way with the censor and made sure all the violent are keep out of the console as well. The school violent and shooting is at alarming high rate and it mostly because violent media from big company like Sony that support it. Every of they fucking game have gun and people casually being killed which is more worrying than a nude titties girl in my opinion and yet they do nothing about it, fucking hypocrisy.


Its not about nude girls, they are concern about girls that may appear underage, and they truly look like underage girls, despite some having a canonically adult age, because japanese dont feel ashamed of making girls appear like lolis, or put true lolis in siggestive situations, and that's as much disgusting as your counter-reply about violence.


----------



## guily6669 (Apr 17, 2019)

DuoForce said:


> DIGITAL GAMING IS THE FUTURE!!!
> 
> *screams the fat man in the background*


I'm all digital since RGH on the X360 and even way older on PC since last game I physically bought on PC was WTCC for PC and basically was just a DVD to throw in the garbage since we didnt even use it lol we only used the steam key and downloaded the whole latest version already and never used the DVD at all and don't know where it is either (so its actually a physical non physical kind of game where all you needed is the key, even using the DVD it says its better to install the latest version trough steam and not install trough the DVD, when I 1st saw that I was like WTF garbage is this, that's basically my last "kinda physical" experience on PC LOL).

Never bought a physical game for my PS3 or X360 either, I have only 1 sealed Gears of War somewhere that came with a special edition X360 controller and never used it and the PS3 I only have 2 games that came with it but never really used them either, I only bought digital...

PS4 I also only bought all digital...

Last game I bought physical was Zelda for the Switch (something I haven't done for more than a decade), but ended up selling it anyway .

EDI: Oh and forgot to say I bought a few for the 3DS, but ended up not playing a single one, neither I even ever cared for the 3DS at all .


----------



## osaka35 (Apr 17, 2019)

I'm a bit surprised ray-tracing is part of Navi. I was under the impression that was Nvidia tech and AMD was only doing something "similar" or the like, and not necessarily right away. Granted, I haven't been paying as close attention as I normally do. I guess sony and microsoft are getting the latest chips and consumers are getting the budget chips? Only way to meet quotas is to limit demand? maybe? And it would seem microsoft and sony are getting the same chips. which is fun.

Also, still allows disc? Excellent. Good to know. Also hope the flash for the OS doesn't rely on sata or something.

I'm hoping for psx,ps2, and ps3 emulation.

also, ff7 remake/reimagining is definitely going to be a launch title.


----------



## RandomUser (Apr 17, 2019)

nikeymikey said:


> They should also a MiniDisc slot, VHS, BetaMax and a cassette player to ensure backwards compatibility with every other Sony product that used physical media. And while they are at it the might as well add a SNES cartridge slot for compatibility with the original Playstation/SNES hybrid......


What about LaserDisc? 



anhminh said:


> I want them to go all the way with the censor and made sure all the violent are keep out of the console as well. The school violent and shooting is at alarming high rate and it mostly because violent media from big company like Sony that support it. Every of they fucking game have gun and people casually being killed which is more worrying than a nude titties girl in my opinion and yet they do nothing about it, fucking hypocrisy.


Actually that is still in debate as some study shows *yes* while others says *no*.
The thing is that when I played violence games or watch show/movies that has a lot of violence in it, didn't trigger my aggression towards others and I didn't go out casually killing people let alone going on a rampage. So I'm leaning towards the *no* studies might be more accurate, but I could be wrong. I think that there is a whole host of reason for violent and shooting at schools, video games cannot be the sole reason, but again I could be wrong.


----------



## Captain_N (Apr 17, 2019)

Wrathcaster said:


> An ssd and backwards compatibility.  *Rubs hands*


Yeah an ssd that is probably 256gb...


----------



## netovsk (Apr 17, 2019)

Ok Mr. Cerny is BSing big time here.

What is the point of bundling the console with a SSD that will unnecessarily raise it's price point considerably? Why not go the PS4 route and allow for nice and easy hard disk upgrading for those who care?

8k is irrelevant at this point and future-proofing doesn't make sense anymore since mid-gen refreshes are a reality now. Even in the future, 8k is not really important unless you're going for a 70 inch screen or something like that.

I just wonder what is his endgame here.


----------



## VitaType (Apr 17, 2019)

Hopefully that won't have a too large impact on SSD prices. The price of these kind of products is strongly based on offer and demand, more so then with many other products.


----------



## SpiffyJUNIOR (Apr 17, 2019)

A 2080 Ti can't run quake 2 at 1440p with ray tracing, WTF makes them think  
a cheaper GPU will manage at 8K?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 17, 2019)

VitaType said:


> Hopefully that won't have a too large impact on SSD prices. The price of these kind of products is strongly based on offer and demand, more so then with many other products.


ssd are cheap as piss these days and in a year when this is prob going to be out they will be even cheaper...unless you want the M.2 2280 NVMe SSD now they are fucking expensive!


----------



## radicalwookie (Apr 17, 2019)

I hope there will be no retarded gimmicks like touchpad on the controllers anymore.
Just make a solid controller, with long battery life, good analog sticks and thats id. I dont need motion trash or touchpads or finger sensors and all that bullshit.


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 17, 2019)

I can see them at least giving you 500GB SSD.


netovsk said:


> What is the point of bundling the console with a SSD that will unnecessarily raise it's price point considerably? Why not go the PS4 route and allow for nice and easy hard disk upgrading for those who care?


Well, because speed. Can you imagine them not allowing hard drives. As in, SSD only?




netovsk said:


> 8k is irrelevant at this point and future-proofing doesn't make sense anymore since mid-gen refreshes are a reality now. Even in the future, 8k is not really important unless you're going for a 70 inch screen or something like that.


They talk about 8K, but I'm pretty sure most of the power will go to performance. At least for now. I doubt 8K will be that popular even years from now.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 17, 2019)

8k LMAO yeah right not for at least another 10 years 4k is barely doable into the console market without using gfx downgrade and performance tricks. PC can't even do 8k and if PC can't do it than consoles sure as hell can't!


----------



## hemi426 (Apr 17, 2019)

[email protected] yes
[email protected] no

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

ps5 is going to cost more at launch than the ps4/pro.surprise,surprise?


----------



## anhminh (Apr 17, 2019)

DeslotlCL said:


> Its not about nude girls, they are concern about girls that may appear underage, and they truly look like underage girls, despite some having a canonically adult age, because japanese dont feel ashamed of making girls appear like lolis, or put true lolis in siggestive situations, and that's as much disgusting as your counter-reply about violence.



So little girl nude is much more disgusting than killing people for fun? Good that we keep priority straight.


----------



## Deleted_413010 (Apr 17, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> Paid multiplayer



Nintendo was bound to do this sooner or later. Atleast its cheap.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 17, 2019)

TheTechWiz25 said:


> Nintendo was bound to do this sooner or later. Atleast its cheap.


I resent paying for something which costs them a rounding error, and should probably have gone in the games (to say nothing of a lot of it still being p2p, and awful despite more than a decade to sort it out) as well as only getting relatively cheaper to run.

Being "cheap" is both infinitely more than free and no great consolation.


----------



## Teletron1 (Apr 17, 2019)

netovsk said:


> Ok Mr. Cerny is BSing big time here.
> 
> What is the point of bundling the console with a SSD that will unnecessarily raise it's price point considerably? Why not go the PS4 route and allow for nice and easy hard disk upgrading for those who care?
> 
> ...



engadget has a review that states it takes 15sec to start up Spiderman on Ps4 pro it takes under a sec to start it up on the Ps5 that's a dramatic difference (basically instant startup)


----------



## GerbilSoft (Apr 17, 2019)

Teletron1 said:


> engadget has a review that states it takes 15sec to start up Spiderman on Ps4 pro it takes under a sec to start it up on the Ps5 that's a dramatic difference (basically instant startup)


Now compare it to a PS4 "Pro" that has an SSD instead of a hard drive.


----------



## guily6669 (Apr 17, 2019)

osaka35 said:


> I'm a bit surprised ray-tracing is part of Navi. I was under the impression that was Nvidia tech and AMD was only doing something "similar" or the like....


Ray Tracing is not from one or the other... it has been used for like decades on renders even by CPU side...

And M$ also added Ray-tracing to their DirectX API if I'm not mistaken.

Nvidia Was simply the first to bring it to gaming in real time, but since M$ has added on their API, any GPU could technically do Ray-tracing without needing Nvidia private stuff, problem is always performance...


Captain_N said:


> Yeah an ssd that is probably 256gb...


I don't think so, prices of SSD have came way down... 256GB is like around 40€ here and its always more expensive than like USA here (Portugal)... 1TB is now close to 100€ so I'm sure Sony can get them very cheap in the range of millions for a console or they can even make their own SSD if they even wanted since they make mSD and other memory types (though I don't know exactly if its them who manufacturer or if they pay other companies to manufacture their memory related products).


SpiffyJUNIOR said:


> A 2080 Ti can't run quake 2 at 1440p with ray tracing, WTF makes them think
> a cheaper GPU will manage at 8K?


It might be just like PS4 PRO, 4K everywhere, but in fact theres like a couple 4K games in it, the rest is 1080P, 1440P or whatever and using checkerboard to upscale it to 4K, it also has separated hardware just for the checkerboarding technique they use, but then again its just an upscaling type and its not like it has anything to do with actual PC native 4K all ultra settings either...

Like I tried the best graphical games in the PS4 Pro at 1 meter from the TV they are all blured (Samsung 43 inch 4K TV), while on the PC actual trying even old game like star Wars at 4K all ultra, it has way more color, brightness and even at like 30 cm very close from the TV everything is so god damn super sharp while on the PS4 Pro even the best games are all pixelated...

However further away from the TV, then PS4 Pro start to look pretty damn good since on the PC at true 4K after like around 1 meter the quality doesnt improve any more its sharp as hell since this is not a HUGE TV, but the console simply requires more distance to play with good visuals since its outputting below 4K on almost all games...

Xbox One X on the other hand actually have a lot of games running in true 4K and we can totally notice it, specially on Red Dead Redemption 2, on the PS4 it tends to blur a lot and start to fuck my eyes and I specially hate the TAA, it makes that motion sickness like blurred images, if it was for VR, that shit would not go very good making everyone sick with motion trails and huge blurs, on the Xone X version on the other hand the game is true 4K and doesnt get blurred though TAA is most likely the same, but the improved resolution helps to calm TAA effects down quite a bit too.


----------



## netovsk (Apr 17, 2019)

KingVamp said:


> I can see them at least giving you 500GB SSD.
> 
> Well, because speed. Can you imagine them not allowing hard drives. As in, SSD only?
> 
> ...



500gb is nothing, specially when it comes to games with 4k textures. There isn't even a 500gb PS4 Pro because it wouldn't make sense and it doesn't even have actual 4k gaming let alone a next gen PS5 that should finally deliver 4k.


----------



## guily6669 (Apr 17, 2019)

Totally agree and ppl maybe still think SSD's have the same cost as like a year ago or so... Even here where things cost a lot, a 500GB SSD is slightly cheaper than a good 1TB 2.5inch 7200rpm from the PS4 1TB release days, hell even when PS4 Pro came out a good 1TB HDD here was still at around 70€ and the one I wanted from Seagate the Hybrid was like 120€ for 1TB so I never bought it...

I'm sure Sony can totally get a 1TB SSD in it for sure since even for the end user final price here the cheapest is close to 100€ now here (even below 100€ if you buy from ebay or amazon or whatever) and Sony gets them way cheaper or even make their own as they make other types of memory storages for some years...

And I also must add that while there are indeed still very expensive high end 1TB SSD's, if someone here doesnt know, theres also more than 1 type of memory (SSD is just a name and means nothing since there are different types of memories which who doesnt know just think they are all the same SSD type), the high end use a better memory type which lasts way longer and its way more reliable, but they are also way more expensive, they are not even meant for the common user, they are for the industry that really needs very high reliability or someone wealthy that need a very safe place to keep their secret files ...

Common user like me probably just want a SSD in the PC to load things fast and need something cheap and just fast, screw the rest... Though when I make my next PC I will surely buy like a 256GB M.2 with NVME with speeds in the range of GB\s, but I won't also go for the more expensive memory type, just something fast for the OS and the lowest price I can get, I would even be happy with a 128GB M.2 Nvme SSD just for windows and getting a cheaper 1TB SSD just for the more important multiplayer games and I already have a fast 2TB HDD from Seagate for the rest of games\files, at the beginning of the HDD plates it can achieve above 200MB\s of continuous read...

And I also have a 256GB SSD here with no use and never used and currently I'm using a 128GB SSD from a few years ago just for windows, someday I start to glue all of them together and put them all on my next PC (this one is still from 2011) .


----------



## Teletron1 (Apr 17, 2019)

GerbilSoft said:


> Now compare it to a PS4 "Pro" that has an SSD instead of a hard drive.


I skipped the Ps4 this error but wouldn't people do that if they saw a dramatic difference in load time? found this article that ran some test


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 17, 2019)

netovsk said:


> 500gb is nothing, specially when it comes to games with 4k textures. There isn't even a 500gb PS4 Pro because it wouldn't make sense





guily6669 said:


> I'm sure Sony can totally get a 1TB SSD in it for sure since even for the end user final price here the cheapest is close to 100€ now here (even below 100€ if you buy from ebay or amazon or whatever) and Sony gets them way cheaper or even make their own as they make other types of memory storages for some years...


I thought about 1TB, but even at the best case, that would be more than 1/4 or 1/5 of the price of the console. I would be surprise, if they pull that off without raising the price from $400.


----------



## guily6669 (Apr 17, 2019)

Well back then the 1TB HDD was also above 70€ here and the SSD is around 100€, and this is final prices for the buyers, the price difference is not even that big, not to mention Sony probably can buy them for what 20$? 30$?

As far as I know Sony also produces other types of memories so they can even make their own cheaper version if they want, but I'm sure they could get them in the range of millions for so cheap that I don't think they would ever bother to make one them self...

Oh and Xbox one also had a version with a SSHDD and that shit at least the one from Seagate here cost 120+€ for 1 TB which is even more than a current faster 1TB SSD and didnt even make much of a improvement to HDD speeds those hybrids are kinda mehh...


----------



## Bernhard (Apr 18, 2019)

Hope for smooth 60fps in Bloodborne finally....

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Owenge said:


> They are too focused on running the “newer and better” games...
> 
> Also can we get the XMB menu back.... that was such a good home menu. It could probably use a revamp but still


miss the XMB too man!


----------



## Hielkenator2 (Apr 18, 2019)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> SSDs have gotten significantly cheaper the last couple years, even a 1TB SATA SSD can be had for anywhere from $100-$150 for consumers nowadays vs the hundreds it would've cost during the PS4's release. It's not that far fetched that Sony could secure high capacity SSDs for cheap in 2019.


More important, games oon ps5 will be programmed with ssd tech in mind! This is to benifit the immense speed improments. ( this was not the case previousely, as switching your current drive in your ps4 for a ssd, did not improve performance a lot. Because the ps4 was not made with ssd in mind )


----------



## smf (Apr 19, 2019)

Bladexdsl said:


> 8k LMAO yeah right not for at least another 10 years 4k is barely doable into the console market without using gfx downgrade and performance tricks.



They'll use the same tricks and more to get 8k out of the ps5. As most people won't have an 8k TV anyway, it doesn't seem like a huge problem anyway


----------



## guily6669 (Apr 20, 2019)

Hielkenator2 said:


> More important, games oon ps5 will be programmed with ssd tech in mind! This is to benifit the immense speed improments. ( this was not the case previousely, as switching your current drive in your ps4 for a ssd, did not improve performance a lot. Because the ps4 was not made with ssd in mind )


Actually it improved a gazillion times even though I havent done it BECAUSE, even in the menu with nothing open and basically nothing installed sometimes the PS4 Pro has a HUUUUGE lag, same happens on my friend's PS4's, I dont even remember ever my PS3 or Xbox360 ever lagging in the menus like this, it gets completely screwed and doesnt open anything... and it specially goes to shit when installing updates\games, sometimes even a god damn 1GB update stays more time installing than to download, it takes 4 ever that is even stupid, that is in the HDD, that usually makes the console slow and sometimes freezing for like 30 seconds, my old PS4 latest version before the slim, non Pro also did the same...

With the SSD I think that problem doesnt happen and most games that take almost 5 min see a huge improvement, though yes its not like how thay are claiming in the PS5 loading in just a a second vs 15 on spiderman, I don't think a PS4 Pro with a good Sata III SSD would go that far, but also we have to remind memory bandwidth and CPU counts too, some times its not even HDD\SSD related even though the SSD always improve quite a bit...

Old AMD cores even in the PC will take a huge time to load some games too no matter if they have SSD, though usually most games that take me long to load in my PC usually load a bit faster on the PS4, because its a gaming only console that is made basically to just load the game and not much else (off course depends a lot on the game since some also load way faster in the PC), and my PC is still from 2011 too so yeah...


----------



## MagnesG (Apr 20, 2019)

I assume they will sell it for $400-500 with loss per console? I mean they business model sure too heavily-skewed at live services right now. First party games being discounted on par price with $20 indies.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Apr 21, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> I resent paying for something which costs them a rounding error, and should probably have gone in the games (to say nothing of a lot of it still being p2p, and awful despite more than a decade to sort it out) as well as only getting relatively cheaper to run.
> 
> Being "cheap" is both infinitely more than free and no great consolation.


Are you telling me you don't enjoy paying for P2P multiplayer?


----------



## foob (Apr 24, 2019)

Prans said:


> So what do you think of the next PlayStation so far? Which features do you wish it to support and do you think Sony will implement them?
> 
> *SOURCE*


100% wired, microwave-free gaming (with bundled wired-capable controllers and a real 'airplane mode' toggle for all.
https://ehtrust.org/science/peer-reviewed-research-studies-on-wi-fi/

That means the choice to have no bluetooth runnng in the background at all. This was a choice that was taken away from us in the last generation consoles and it continues to this day. We can game microwave-free on PC by disabling wifi and bluetooth and plugging in a wired controller. Why can't we do that on the consoles?

Wifi/Bluetooth exposure is harmful, particularly for the young playing for long hours.


----------



## osaka35 (Apr 24, 2019)

the tech is the ps4 was dated when it was put out. ps4 pro was as well. this will be bleeding edge (amd bleeding edge, in particular). and that 7nm proces, plus that refined architecture, is going to make for some 5-6x magic you're not expecting.


foob said:


> 100% wired, microwave-free gaming (with bundled wired-capable controllers and a real 'airplane mode' toggle for all.
> https://ehtrust.org/science/peer-reviewed-research-studies-on-wi-fi/
> 
> That means the choice to have no bluetooth runnng in the background at all. This was a choice that was taken away from us in the last generation consoles and it continues to this day. We can game microwave-free on PC by disabling wifi and bluetooth and plugging in a wired controller. Why can't we do that on the consoles?
> ...


I have a few problems with that article, as it assumes a few things not in the papers they cite, like cancer from cellphones due to radio (which has been debunked well enough). Really, if radio signals (which are what wifi and bluetooth are) cause problems, people who work at radio stations should be at higher risk. unless it's only these specific frequencies, but you'd have to explain the mechanism allowing those particularl frequencies to do something and not the others. don't see this. those papers do seem legit, though all the papers i searched for showed no problems, including mothers and development of children. so at most it's contentious how it affects children and not adults. this is just a few minutes of research though, I'll do more later.

oh, and WHO and european union assume everything is a carcinogen and it has to be proven beyond a shadow of a doubt to not be in order to be removed. i think their list of non-carcinogens is less than a dozen. the european union also has a problem with gmos, so what do they know.



....but I'm all for options. over-saturation of a frequency can cause tech issues, so I agree. Should be an option.


----------

